# Cleaning Smoker



## rubmymeat (Jul 22, 2006)

I am going to get the pressure washer out and get the pork fat out of my smoker.  Any suggestions on a degreaser that won't leave a chemical smell or residue would be appreciated.  Any opinions on the proper way to clean my smoker would also be helpful.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 22, 2006)

I just spray the grates with an oven cleaner and give them a good cleaning.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 22, 2006)

I use "greased lightening" degreaser that I get at Lowes.  I only clean out the bottom where the grease drippings are since they may get rancid.  I use the degreaser and then rinse well with water and haven't had any taste from it yet.


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey, folks!

I have been using 409 Orange Cleaner. Grease just goes away and it lifts up cooked on deposits. All I do is wipe off and then rinse well in hot water. And it does not take much! One spray bottle goes a loooong way. And I have not had an after smell or taste. Only smell the orange while using it! Dissipates quickly.
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 22, 2006)

When I bought my Lang smoker, Mr. Ben Lang walked me through a process that works pretty good for the larger smokers.  He had me build a really hot fire, then once the temp was up in the smoke chamber, he hosed down the insides with just water.  The water flashed to steam, and once it drained, the leftovers just wiped off with a rag.  I pretty much do this whenever I see grease starting to build up.  Real easy, no chemicals, and does not strip the oils that have been absorbed by the steel.  Also, the hot smoker burns off any residual water to prevent rust.

Also, I have become a fan of using foil.  I try to catch the grease before it makes it to the bottom of the smoker.  This way there is no real cleanup, especially at competition when I'm really tired.


----------



## scott in kc (Jul 22, 2006)

Letting as much fat as possible run out of the cooker during the cook while it is still warm and liquid so it doesn't build up is best in my book.

I really do little besides brushing the grates and an annual scraping of the bottom of the smoker.

Too much in the way of cleaning disturbs the seasoning of the cooker which is best left alone.


----------

